# Save the chicken!!



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Maybe I should get more sleep...

I couldn't help it


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Look liks a yummy dinner!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I was going for funny with a twist of gory, LOL! 
Just kinda accidentally...thought some1 else might get a chuckle outta it too


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It reminds me of the Hand from the Adams Family!!


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

I've never seen chicken feet like that! It really does look like some weird hand with four fingers and long crazy nails.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I thought this was about the chicken in the cage!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

er.... maybe RAW isn't for me... lol

thats rather creepy. well done.

as an aside, what all is in that bowl? (I'm just starting out... fed both dogs a chicken leg this morning after their kibble)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My dogs are drooling . . . LOL!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very funny picture. Yes, reminds me of a human hand. :rofl:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

when buying chicken feet I found out that different cultures have different request for the nails . I believe the Asian market likes the nails on, and another (forget which) only buys with with the nails taken off. 
The nails are indigestible , come out the way they went in.
Feet are a good source of chondroitin . 
I see a lot of chicken gizzards in the mix. Remember to include some bony material like necks or backs .
Great looking meal. Lucky dog .

dazedtrucker (name scares me) get sleep before you drive -- deal? lol 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:rofl:


----------

